# Boston Legal



## phecksel (Oct 10, 2003)

D*Tivo reporting...no longer in program guide.

Tried to tell it to record next weeks episode anyway, and it still won't record

What do I need to do?


----------



## tofferr (Jun 18, 2001)

My DTivo is recording Tues 4/17 at 9:01 pm, no problem


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Go to the system information screen and see how many days of guide data you have.

Suggestions:
1) Restart (reboot) your unit.
2) Change the order of your season pass (just reverse two of them) to force a re-index.


----------



## bqmeister (May 13, 2006)

No longer in program guide. Instead Primetime special on the Virginia Tech shooting.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

This is true....tonight's BL ep has been bumped to next week.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

So this week when it says "No longer in the guide", it's actually true.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

On my Series 2 DT Tivo it did record Boston Legal as if it were really on. So a heads up to watch out that you don't miss the episode when it actually airs next week because it will probably fall under the 28 day rule and not be recorded. Check your To Do Lists when the update the guide data for Boston Legal for next week.


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

Next week is already updated. Be sure to manually record it. (unless you have a DirecTiVo that doesn't think it already got "Guise 'n Dolls")


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

wierdo said:


> Next week is already updated. Be sure to manually record it. (unless you have a DirecTiVo that doesn't think it already got "Guise 'n Dolls")


BL records on my Series 1 and it updated in time so no hassle for me.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

My S3 program guide info finally updated, but my SP didn't catch it because of the 28-day rule. Had to manually schedule it.


----------



## cjut01 (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, we were on vacation and our S3 was faked out by the 2 minutes of pre-empted recording of the "Guise" episode of BL on 4/17, so it did not record on 4/24, and I didn't catch it in time. Anyone know where we get get a copy? We're addicted!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Torrents? For some reason, ABC doesn't carry BL among all its other online offerings.


----------



## xfm (Apr 1, 2005)

cjut01 said:


> Well, we were on vacation and our S3 was faked out by the 2 minutes of pre-empted recording of the "Guise" episode of BL on 4/17, so it did not record on 4/24, and I didn't catch it in time. Anyone know where we get get a copy? We're addicted!


Try a BiTorrent search. I've had success in finding missed episodes of many shows.


----------

